# Is it just me, or would this be cool to do?



## Big Don (Nov 8, 2008)

The CAGE OF DEATH
That would be AWESOME. Sadly, it is on the other side of the planet from me...


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, that would definitely be cool.  I was in Australia a few years ago and those crocs were REALLY impressive!  Didn't get that close to them though.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2008)

How long before the croc figures to go over the top? :erg:


----------



## grydth (Nov 8, 2008)

It is just you.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2008)

About as cool as getting into a shark cage while a 16 foot great white circles... and I don't want to do that either.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> About as cool as getting into a shark cage while a 16 foot great white circles... and I don't want to do that either.


I would'nt mind that at all ... either of them... But they now use thick acrylic glass/plastic for shark encounters too... so you're not surrounded by flimsy steel bars... I bet *that* has got to be surreal all by itself. 

Pretty nifty idea.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 8, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I would'nt mind that at all ... either of them... But they now use thick acrylic glass/plastic for shark encounters too... so you're not surrounded by flimsy steel bars... I bet *that* has got to be surreal all by itself.
> 
> Pretty nifty idea.


Based on the fact that what you normally do for fun scares the crap out of a lot of people, your vote here, doesn't count.


----------



## fireman00 (Nov 9, 2008)

how many times can the box be poked before one of the joints lets go?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not me just my luck one of the wall will go and then so will I.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I would'nt mind that at all ... either of them... But they now use thick acrylic glass/plastic for shark encounters too... so you're not surrounded by flimsy steel bars... I bet *that* has got to be surreal all by itself.
> 
> Pretty nifty idea.


 
You know I understand what you are saying but I still am not going to do it. They tell me parachuting is safe to but I still can't find a good reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane and I have my doubts that a Shark or a Croc are out to get me so why temp them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Based on the fact that what you normally do for fun scares the crap out of a lot of people, your vote here, doesn't count.


Hey, just because it scares YOU doesn't mean it scares everybody. Besides been doing it for 30+ years... I'm still around, whole, sane and probably in the best shape of my life because of it. What's so scary about that??


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2008)

I am for a revolving cage that is a square with *one side missing*. :erg:  Definitely that would make for an exhilarating swim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No, I would not go in it! :rofl:


----------



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am for a revolving cage that is a square with *one side missing*. :erg:  Definitely that would make for an exhilarating swim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coin operated variable speed rotation?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Coin operated variable speed rotation?


Reminds me of that scene from Blazing Saddles... where Bart got Mongo by having him Dive, Dive, Dive for spanish treasure at the bottom of the town well... lowered him down in that big bulky dive suit then a minute later lowered a sign saying "insert coin for more air"....


----------



## Big Don (Jun 25, 2009)

ma-caver said:


> reminds me of that scene from blazing saddles... Where bart got mongo by having him dive, dive, dive for spanish treasure at the bottom of the town well... Lowered him down in that big bulky dive suit then a minute later lowered a sign saying "insert coin for more air"....





			
				mongo said:
			
		

> spanish balloons?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2009)

You guy's are hilarious!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

> How long before the croc figures to go over the top


 
Thats what I thought too. It says the Croc has no front arms But I saw front arms and legs.

Here in Miami there use to be a park with a lake. People would bring their friends and family to it so there was quite alot of people there. On one side people would swim on the other side were the Alligators. There was nothing stopping the Alligators from coming over to where the people were. Everyone knew about the Aligators but it did not stop people from swiming. I heard stories about someone got killed by an Alligator and the park has been closed. I do not remember the parks name but I was there and saw the Alligators. 

Another story was when I was in the Everglades about to go on an Airboat ride. There was a flat plank like bridge. I was standing on the bridge and an Alligator swam right next to me I was about 5 feet or so I remember looking at it and it looking at me and then swimming under the bridge. We have a lot of animals here in Miami you have to respect them and their environment.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutely you really have to respect wild life.  

Crocodiles and Alligators are smart predators I do not think
it will be to long before they figure it out. :erg:


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 25, 2009)

> 'This is it!' said self-confessed thrill-seeker Mark Clayton *from Darwin* after spending 20 minutes face-to-face with the crocodiles.


 
:rofl:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 25, 2009)

I would love to do that. I've always wanted to go down in a shark cage too though. I would never sky-dive though...go figure... I'm wierd. LOL


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang another thing to add to the bucket list...

I did a shark feed in the Bahamas several years ago with Black Tip reef sharks, that was awsome.. no cage, about 50-60 of the sharks, chain mail, and a big *** tube of scooby snacks! which reminds me I need to transfer that from VHS to DVD before it goes bad..

Also did the nighttime Manta Ray dive In Hawaii, that was awsome as well... no danger there but those guys are huge, and as they skim your head and barrel roll its just incredible... another I have to transfer to DVD..

The great white shark dive and now this are up there... cool stuff thanks for the heads up.


----------

